# I have finally dumped uTorrent!



## qubit (Sep 14, 2015)

uTorrent is a decent program and I've used it for years, but it was time for it to finally go because of those ads.

Ran it today and saw that the ads had been enabled again due to an automatic update. I then had to faff around yet again with the advanced options to get rid of them. However, it's not just the presence of the ads and having to remove them that got me. No it was the _kind_ of ads, scammy get rich quick ones which constantly pulsate and animate in those really annoying attention-grabbing ways. If they had been honest ads and most importantly not animated, I would have been happy to keep using uTorrent and have them displayed.

I questioned why I wanted to support a company that is willing to be associated with the kind of shady people who would run ads like that, even if they invented the bittorrent protocol and quickly decided that I didn't.

I then did a bit of googling for other bittorrent clients, checked out some reviews and found BitComet. It's free, has lots of features and good reviews. Tried it, looks good so I'm gonna stay with this for now. In particular, it has a smart bandwidth management feature which helps to maximise the download rate.

Do you have suggestions for a better client?

www.bitcomet.com


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 14, 2015)

Transmission


----------



## patrico (Sep 14, 2015)

Hey, I use utorrent 1.8.3 and get no adds


----------



## R00kie (Sep 14, 2015)

You can actually turn the ads off within the app, thats what I did.


----------



## Jetster (Sep 14, 2015)

yea what ads  2.2.1 your getting it from the wrong place


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 14, 2015)

I just never use the uTorrent UI, I use the WebUI for everything.


----------



## qubit (Sep 14, 2015)

gdallsk said:


> You can actually turn the ads off within the app, thats what I did.


Yes, I know, looks like you missed it in my OP.



Jetster said:


> yea what ads  2.2.1 your getting it from the wrong place


No, I've always got it direct from Bittorrent themselves and go direct to the source for all software I get, for this reason alone. They're just happy to associate with scammy ads.


----------



## Jetster (Sep 14, 2015)

if you want a copy with no ads pm your e mail Ill send you one


----------



## Kursah (Sep 14, 2015)

qBittorrent is an excellent replacement that is similar to old school uTorrent but regularly updated. No ads, no BS that I've ever noticed. Though I usually install it from ninite.com anymore. Works fast, has many of the useful features uTorrent for managing what happens post-download, throttle and connection limits, etc.


----------



## qubit (Sep 14, 2015)

AthlonX2 said:


> Transmission


Oddly, I see that it supports the Mac, but not Windows. It's big in Linux too, I see.



Jetster said:


> if you want a copy with no ads pm your e mail Ill send you one


Thanks, but I can get rid of them, as I explained. I've dumped them over the principle of them associating with dodgy ads in the first place.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Sep 14, 2015)

You're a bit late at ditching utorrent. qbittorrent is now what utorrent use to be.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 14, 2015)

qubit said:


> No, I've always got it direct from Bittorrent themselves and go direct to the source for all software I get, for this reason alone. They're just happy to associate with scammy ads.


There's your problem.  The last good version of uTorrent was 2.0.2.19648 (322,352 bytes, MD5: 090FA5F64CFB050B8FFAEC7F57C31834).  I uploaded it here:
uTorent 2.0.2.19648 on FileDropper SEE ATTACHMENT!

I redownloaded it and reverified it to make sure FileDropper didn't do anything to it.  100% match.


I only use it these days for downloading from Humble Bundle.


Edit: DUH! It's tiny! I'm attaching it to this post!


----------



## Jetster (Sep 14, 2015)

Seams like everyone is doing this now. I'm so sick of it. People buy brand new Laptop that don't even work because its loaded with crap already


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 14, 2015)

I wouldn't know, but I share your pain with the ads thing.  I do open source probono work that often gets no income, so I used to use ad.fly links (links that show ads to the end user and pay you) to recoup some of my time cost.  The ads that started to appear there became so intrusive and flashy and outright hard to distinguish from the legit download that I was forced to dump it altogether.  Now I work entirely for free.

Oh well, it's resume building, right?


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 14, 2015)

AthlonX2 said:


> Transmission



This Love me some transmission. Its what I went to after utorrent (my client of choice) became riddled with trash.


----------



## qubit (Sep 14, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> There's your problem.  The last good version of uTorrent was 2.0.2.19648 (322,352 bytes, MD5: 090FA5F64CFB050B8FFAEC7F57C31834).
> http://www.filesoul.com/software/uTorrent/2-0-2-Build-19648/
> 
> I only use it these days for downloading from Humble Bundle.


Yeah, I take it that's the last one before they stuck the ads in? I remember it being big news when they started and how pissed off people were about it at the time and rightly so. AFAIK they weren't even removable initially.

Thing is, I'd rather not have to stick to some aging version of the software I want to use if possible, hence I would rather go to the competition and use something else that is current, which I've done here.

To be fair though, the BitComet installer does try to change your homepage and install their video player by default, unless one unticks them, so it's a little bit guilty there.


----------



## R00kie (Sep 14, 2015)

qubit said:


> Yes, I know, looks like you missed it in my OP.



Yeah, sorry, my bad.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 14, 2015)

qubit said:


> Oddly, I see that it supports the Mac, but not Windows. It's big in Linux too, I see.



there is a windows fork called transmission QT which is a windows binary version of the linux counterpart

http://sourceforge.net/projects/trqtw/


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 14, 2015)

qubit said:


> Yeah, I take it that's the last one before they stuck the ads in? I remember it being big news when they started and how pissed off people were about it at the time and rightly so. AFAIK they weren't even removable initially.
> 
> Thing is, I'd rather not have to stick to some aging version of the software I want to use if possible, hence I would rather go to the competition and use something else that is current, which I've done here.
> 
> To be fair though, the BitComet installer does try to change your homepage and install their video player by default, unless one unticks them.


No, it's the last version private trackers would permit.  It was released long before ads were added--back when it still classified as "micro."

Torrents really haven't changed except for the addition of magnet links.  2.0.2 supports magnet links.  So yeah..it does everything that needs doing as far as torrents are concerned. XD

uTorrent 2.0.2 has no installer.


----------



## qubit (Sep 14, 2015)

gdallsk said:


> Yeah, sorry, my bad.


Ah, if only you were perfect like me. 



Solaris17 said:


> there is a windows fork called transmission QT which is a windows binary version of the linux counterpart
> 
> http://sourceforge.net/projects/trqtw/


Ta.


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Sep 14, 2015)

qBittortent and deluge.

Both seem to be clones of utorrent, before the program absolutely went to crap.  Both seem to be updated fairly frequently.  Neither seems to have disappeared up its own backside, because the community is making them freely instead of a company trying to milk money out of us on one side, while calling us pirates on the other.



So you're aware (because some people aren't), the people who run uTorrent are crap.  While they started off well, the last few years have been bad for them.  First it was the adds, then the adds that couldn't be turned off, then they reverted back to adds that could be turned off (though almost every update seems to re-enable them), then they packaged a mining program inside their program, and now we're back to the question of "Why deal with this crap?"


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 14, 2015)

I updated my post with working download URL for uTorrent 2.0.2 and MD5 to make sure it has not been tampered with.

Edit: I attached it to the post...because it is micro. XD


----------



## kn00tcn (Sep 14, 2015)

bitcomet should be destroyed & banned, i dont even care if they fixed their ways, years ago they altered the torrent specifications, got themselves banned on private trackers, & generate some junk files similar to OSX .DS_Store crap

deluge has some UI annoyances, especially the webui, makes me miss rtorrent webui (but that's another story about linux... deluge windows is 'ok' not great)

deluge's only strong point is if you have good upload (particularly for a linux seedbox in central west europe), it's apparently more aggressive with seeding & generating connections



qubit said:


> even if they invented the bittorrent protocol


is bram even working there?


----------



## xorbe (Sep 14, 2015)

I switched to qBitTorrent, because the hassle of the uTorrent "registry" got to be too much of a headache.


----------



## Batou1986 (Sep 14, 2015)

Tixati that is all.
Deluge thrashed my disks too much and I have no idea why but gave up on it


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 14, 2015)

been using Qbittorrent since beta and have never looked back


----------



## RandomSadness (Sep 14, 2015)

Same here, using qBittorrent for a while.


----------



## blobster21 (Sep 14, 2015)

Same as @Batou1986 , Tixati 2.1.6 on windows and linux


----------



## Lopez0101 (Sep 14, 2015)

Another vote for Transmission QT, been using it for several years now after I ditched uTorrent.


----------



## Agility (Sep 14, 2015)

Been using Vuze. Good HD video player that plays all formats. Huge configuration available depending on modes.


----------



## ZeppMan217 (Sep 14, 2015)

Been using qBit for almost a month now, works fine. I heard Deluge is dead.


----------



## Octopuss (Sep 14, 2015)

Heh, I see it's still the same crap. They are full of shit over there. I moved to qbittorrent about year ago (possibly longer, but I can't remember) after contemplating ditching utorrent for months. I should have done that within months after they started bundling crapware in the software. I hope this company goes bankrupt and rots in hell for not giving a shit about the users and lying.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Sep 14, 2015)

utorrent 2.2.1 and don't update


----------



## Nordic (Sep 14, 2015)

Tixati has been a great program. Looks bad, but works so well.


----------



## Frick (Sep 14, 2015)

ShiBDiB said:


> utorrent 2.2.1 and don't update



Yeah this. I do the same with Spotify, each version intruduces a stupid problem/thing, the next version usually or at least sometimes fixes it but then introduces something else. I call it "appification".


----------



## RCoon (Sep 14, 2015)

I thought everybody dropped uTorrent a few months ago because it secretly mines bitcoin while your computer is on?

Either way, I started using Deluge, not that I use torrents that much any more. One of my favourite bands releases their tracks for free via mininova torrents


----------



## F-Zero (Sep 14, 2015)

I still use uTorrent but version 2.2.1 with no ads and miners.


----------



## Devon68 (Sep 14, 2015)

I seem to be using version 3.2 and don't see any ads. Till I saw this thread I never knew it had ads.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Sep 14, 2015)

I am using transmissionqt... I use transmission on every platform actually... ZERO issues... small overhead.


----------



## Pill Monster (Sep 14, 2015)

qubit said:


> uTorrent is a decent program and I've used it for years, but it was time for it to finally go because of those ads.
> 
> Ran it today and saw that *the* *ads had been enabled again due to an automatic update. I then had to faff around yet again with the advanced options to get rid of them.* However, it's not just the presence of the ads and having to remove them that got me. No it was the _kind_ of ads, scammy get rich quick ones which constantly pulsate and animate in those really annoying attention-grabbing ways. If they had been honest ads and most importantly not animated, I would have been happy to keep using uTorrent and have them displayed.


Yeah that's exactly the reason I stopped updating it, been on the same build for ages now.

Flashget (old version) was great, but when TPB switched to magnets I had to find another client compatible with magnets. 

Otherwise FG is pretty versatile, can download using FTP, HTTP, or regular torrents....


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 14, 2015)

I've dumped it long ago. It became a fat, bloated crap riddled with stupid ads and features I don't ever need. I used to love it because it was really tiny app in the beginning and now they entirely ruined it. Morons.

Vuze Leap
MiniGet
Transmission QT

These are my favorite ones. Super tiny, super minimalistic. Only problem I have is that both Vuze Leap and MiniGet just crash after a while and I can't get any help from the devs. If they work for you, it's great, but I had to go to Transmission QT. No bloat, just the most basic interface with few very useful extra features. And is kinda more portable than others so when I want to re-install OS while having downloads, I can keep them by copying USER profile folders of it and that's it. Others totally bork it up if you do this...


----------



## Drone (Sep 14, 2015)

qubit you did a right thing just little bit too late. utorrent started to suck monkey balls long time ago.

*Tixati* and *Transmission* (Linux version only because Win version is meh) are the best.

*Ares* isn't bad either and *Opera* has plugin for torrents.


----------



## lZKoce (Sep 14, 2015)

Nice discussion. Utorrent is my favourite torrent client. I tried qBit, but didn't like it. However, what @RCoon posted makes me think twice. Ads on the uTorrent are really annoying, but honestly, I've just been ignoring them- I didn't know you can turn them off. May be I will give a chance to what other people suggested here. But so far U is still the one I find very easy-to-use. Not on my phone though. UTorrent for Android-> not so good IMO.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Sep 14, 2015)

lZKoce said:


> UTorrent for Android-> not so good IMO.



Any torrents for android is killing your device. Using such thing on a NAND for mobile device reduces its life span to less than a year due to I/O activity. Even it you put it on SD card, okay... the native android clients are rubbish... Use Linux deploy and CHROOT a proprer debian/fedora on top of the android and then vnc via netowork or adb forward via USB to your pc and install also transmission, config the init.d so it autoexecutes on each boot. Access it via web interface anywhere. That's the power mode for android device.


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 14, 2015)

Tixati, i stopped using utorrent years ago. There are better clients available. Transmission for Linux.


----------



## RejZoR (Sep 14, 2015)

Don't see anything wrong with Windows version of Transmission. Except a bit borked language which is in my case half English, half my native. Which is annoying since I use all software in English (translations are often rubbish). Other than that it works great.


----------



## Aquinus (Sep 14, 2015)

AthlonX2 said:


> Transmission


I use Transmission on my gateway server which has its own RAID-5 and has all of the perks of being directly behind my firewall and connected directly to my interwebs. I use Transmission Remote GUI to control it from my tower and I have a mapped network drive that points back to the RAID-5 store on the gateway server.

I've been doing this for quite some time now and I love it.


----------



## marmiteonpizza (Sep 14, 2015)

I'm happy with uTorrent, I just completely ignore the adverts; as long as I don't click on one, I'm not supporting them, that's how I see it.

I only have the uTorrent window open to start a download or delete one, it's always in the taskbar at other times or not even running, so the ads don't present much of an issue to me.


----------



## manofthem (Sep 14, 2015)

I haven't used utorrent in a while, can't remember last time exactly. But I do remember when ads started popping in and they were _very_ obnoxious. 

I'm going to check out a few of the mentioned programs.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Sep 14, 2015)

manofthem said:


> when ads started popping in and they were _very_ obnoxious



I had some russian whores popping up constantly  Got complaints and suspicion... Instagib the programm.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 14, 2015)

I used LimeWire more than a decade ago, haven't used any other download software ever since.


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 14, 2015)

Ha no one mentioned win 10 peer to peer updates
the latest and now the most popular way of sharing your pc over the internet

have vuse bit torrent for the various legal programs distributed by torrent


----------



## Ferrum Master (Sep 14, 2015)

Actually the most thing I use torrents for lately is to download Windows ESD files from MDL. Not much of a time for something else... even gaming :/.


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 14, 2015)

qubit said:


> uTorrent is a decent program and I've used it for years, but it was time for it to finally go because of those ads.
> 
> Ran it today and saw that the ads had been enabled again due to an automatic update. I then had to faff around yet again with the advanced options to get rid of them. However, it's not just the presence of the ads and having to remove them that got me. No it was the _kind_ of ads, scammy get rich quick ones which constantly pulsate and animate in those really annoying attention-grabbing ways. If they had been honest ads and most importantly not animated, I would have been happy to keep using uTorrent and have them displayed.
> 
> ...


2.0.2. That is all.


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 14, 2015)

Utorrent just not only adds advertising but it uses a lot of computer resources compared to other lightweight clients. They are associated with the MPAA and RIAA and there was the whole bitcoin mining shit they tried, i am pretty sure the newer versions have built in exploits. Not to mention the peer connection problems. I never knew it was owned by bitorrent inc for the last few years. Glad i ditched it a few years ago.


----------



## theJesus (Sep 14, 2015)

FordGT90Concept said:


> No, it's the last version private trackers would permit.  It was released long before ads were added--back when it still classified as "micro."
> 
> Torrents really haven't changed except for the addition of magnet links.  2.0.2 supports magnet links.  So yeah..it does everything that needs doing as far as torrents are concerned. XD
> 
> uTorrent 2.0.2 has no installer.


I think most trackers actually permit and recommend 2.2.1; this is the first I saw 2.0.2 recommended.


----------



## v12dock (Sep 14, 2015)

I hardly torrent but when I do I use Deluge


----------



## natr0n (Sep 14, 2015)

I use utorrent and remove the ads... some of the ones posted I have tried but so used to utorrent.


----------



## bogmali (Sep 14, 2015)

Just a friendly reminder...If you're not going to contribute and offer some help and/or suggestions-don't post! Its really that simple.


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (Sep 14, 2015)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Doubt it. Never have I needed a torrent.



I won't argue that a substantive portion of torrenting is for less than legal purposes.  Whether it be the blackest of cracks, the whitest of open source software, or the more common gray of legal limbo having a preferred torrenting program is a must.  Your argument that P2P is inherently bad is short sighted, as somehow multiple legal businesses are using that same file delivery method for their software right now.


Assuming that you continue with the logic of most torrents are pirates, let's try a thought exercise.  Most DUIs are caused by alcohol, so we should logically make that illegal.  100% of all automotive accidents have at least one automobile involved, so we should make those illegal too.  On top of that, most piracy is done by people via computer.  Even if torrenting wasn't involved, people can copy discs without ever accessing the internet.  Computers should be illegal too.



If you accept the premise that a thing "mostly" used illicitly should be banned then you open a rather crappy flood gate.  To ask what you are asking is to promote censorship and allow control of people that should not be allowed.  If you'd asked me five years ago I'd have said those with nothing to hide should not fear searches, but that isn't a fair argument.  "Those without proof that I am doing wrong should stay out of my business and assume nothing" is a more accurate view of our legal system.



Edit:
Also, that's depressing to hear about deluge.  I only used it for a while before switching to qbittorent.  When last I used it deluge and qbittorent were comparable.

I can't say that I really needed anything after qbittorent though.  It's everything that utorrent ever did well, without any of the crap.


----------



## Kursah (Sep 14, 2015)

Or we can worry about not judging others here since that's off-topic for this thread, whether it tickles your ethics bone or not can be for a different thread on a different day. Not that I don't hear you, but I don't fully agree with you...but if you'd like to start your own thread for the topic you can't seem to let go of...maybe we can all chat there.  

Did you know that some sources use torrenting as their source or mirror if their source goes down? Actually it's become quite common. Peer downloading with MD5 validation is all over the place, even Star Citizen uses it. But that's neither here nor there...let's move back on-topic shall we? Again if you want to continue this, pls start a new thread so this doesn't come too unhinged.

qbittorrent is a solid application, free to use, and is easy to install by itself or as a package from ninite.com. What the OP should do now is try out the one(s) suggested here to find the one that works for them. Honestly out of all the ones I've tried over the years, qbt gets the job done for me and I cannot recommend it highly enough.


----------



## r.h.p (Sep 15, 2015)

I used LimeWire same 10 yrs ago I reckon , Gave Torrents a go last year for a while but was not impressed with the subliminal messaging and malware and sh@t ,
so pissed it off


----------



## Octopuss (Sep 15, 2015)

r.h.p said:


> subliminal messaging


What?

Also, how is it torrents' fault that you downloaded malware?


----------



## r.h.p (Sep 15, 2015)

Octopuss said:


> What?
> 
> Also, how is it torrents' fault that you downloaded malware?



Its not torrents fault , its mine . Obviously your more skilled at stopping malware than me I just cant be bothered with it . U don't think that constant repeating flashing porn adds and other flashing buy me crap isn't subliminal ??


----------



## Octopuss (Sep 15, 2015)

Don't use torrent software infested with porn ads then? I have no damn idea what are you talking about.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Sep 15, 2015)

Octopuss said:


> Don't use torrent software infested with porn ads then? I have no damn idea what are you talking about.



Cool down... you are way too hot blooded.

And he is right about the subliminal idea... just read carefully his idea. It is just like a signs of Armageddon - pr0n adds, intrusive blinking signs it just reeks of possible threat... And he is right at that point, no respectable coder would compromise their product with such things as it brings seed of mistrust. Just dump it, just as he did.


----------



## arnold_al_qadr (Sep 15, 2015)

tixati..


----------



## vega22 (Sep 15, 2015)

1.6.1 (or 7 idk now) after that it went down hill.


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 17, 2015)

qBitTorrent here. Very simple, decent and light, and no opt out mining bullshit ideas coming along with updates.

That mining initiative on uTorrent made me move to qBittorrent. It works flawlessly, I even get faster downloads.


----------



## Drone (Sep 17, 2015)

I've heard a lot of positive things about *libtorrent. *Never tried it myself though lol 

It has text-based interface written on C++ lol because its author said he cares only about good code and high performance. Fair enough


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 17, 2015)

That looks so sexy, it's like DOS all over again. I love it.

Not very good for a quick look at the download status though...


----------



## Ikaruga (Sep 17, 2015)

They changed dev team somewhere around 2.2.1, and the later versions were bloated and pretty bad... so I still use 2.2.1, but I don't really torrent anything anymore and I also have transmission installed and ready in the router, so I don't think I would actually use it anyways.


----------



## Octopuss (Sep 18, 2015)

Drone said:


> I've heard a lot of positive things about *libtorrent. *Never tried it myself though lol
> 
> It has text-based interface written on C++ lol because its author said he cares only about good code and high performance. Fair enough


That looks a bit too 1993 for my taste


----------



## purplekaycee (Sep 18, 2015)

Still use utorrent &vuze


----------



## purplekaycee (Sep 18, 2015)

Companies need to generate revenue man....
Am sure they are making million s $$$


----------



## Umbhenso Freeman (Sep 18, 2015)

qubit said:


> uTorrent is a decent program and I've used it for years, but it was time for it to finally go because of those ads.
> 
> Do you have suggestions for a better client?
> 
> www.bitcomet.com



Yes I recommend Tixati.  It is available @ http://www.tixati.com

I have used it on several systems (Win64 & Linux Builds). It is rock solid, easy to configure. Mature & Free with OpenSource Code. This is grown up software. No blinkies, No winkies. No bull.

Tixati is far better than the rest:
Simple and easy to use
Ultra-fast downloading algorithms
DHT, PEX, and Magnet Link support
Easy and quick install - no java, no .net
Super-efficient peer selection and choking
RC4 connection encryption for added security
Detailed bandwidth management and charting
UDP Peer Connections and NAT router hole-punching
Advanced features such as RSS, IP Filtering, Event Scheduler
NO Spyware NO Ads NO Nonsense

I run it as a in combination with AirVPN + OpenVPN [Ran As A Service] and VPN Watcher 2.0. In this config which is super stable, if the ISP, DSL or server goes down, the Torrent Program is shut down as is my web browser. I recommend that you disable IPv6 on your Network Card and in Tixati.

Best Wishes & Good Luck with your new torrent client


----------



## bogmali (Sep 19, 2015)

Stay on topic folks and if you need/want to do sidebar convos not related to this topic, feel free to take it to PMs.


----------



## Drone (Oct 18, 2015)

Decided to bump this thread just because of uget.










It's a cool cross-platform download manager. To download torrents in Linux you'll need to install aria2. Windows version is portable and already has aria2.

Bottom line: it's great for batch downloading and torrents. And yeah it also supports Firefox integration.


----------



## RejZoR (Oct 18, 2015)

Thx for the *uGet*. Seems nice and simple. And it's portable.


----------



## vectoravtech (Oct 18, 2015)

I use http://qbittorrent.sourceforge.net/ it has anonymous mode.










The explanation: https://github.com/qbittorrent/qBittorrent/wiki/Anonymous-Mode


----------



## johnspack (Oct 19, 2015)

I have no problem with utorrent 2.2.1.  No ads,  no blocking from private trackers.  Sometimes older is better!


----------



## Scrizz (Oct 19, 2015)

johnspack said:


> I have no problem with utorrent 2.2.1.  No ads,  no blocking from private trackers.  Sometimes older is better!



yep I also use older version of utorrent with no problems! 
I love that it's not bloated lol


----------



## RejZoR (Oct 19, 2015)

It's just sad how they degenerated a trully light and efficient program into this bloated pile of crap they maintain today. It should really be renamed from uTorrent (microTorrent) into something more appropriate. Like FatTorrent or something....


----------



## Drone (Oct 24, 2015)

It's not a client but pretty useful checker

http://sourceforge.net/projects/torrentfilehashchecker/

Just insert torrent file and browse to downloaded data folder.


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 24, 2015)

Drone said:


> It's not a client but pretty useful checker
> 
> http://sourceforge.net/projects/torrentfilehashchecker/
> 
> Just insert torrent file and browse to downloaded data folder.


The .torrent file includes the checksums for each block that gets downloaded. IIRC, BT protocol requires that downloaded blocks are checked against the checksum on the torrent itself at the time it's downloaded in order to re-download it in the case of a problem. The only time you should need this is if you're not sure about the integrity of your storage. Loading a .torrent file up in your client and pointing it to the data you already have will also do the exact same thing. Just a little FYI.


----------



## Drone (Oct 24, 2015)

Aquinus said:


> The .torrent file includes the checksums for each block that gets downloaded. IIRC, BT protocol requires that downloaded blocks are checked against the checksum on the torrent itself at the time it's downloaded in order to re-download it in the case of a problem. The only time you should need this is if you're not sure about the integrity of your storage. Loading a .torrent file up in your client and pointing it to the data you already have will also do the exact same thing. Just a little FYI.


Every torrent client has hash checker I know it. I use this tool because it uses faster algorithm. I had a xubuntu iso torrent I interrupted on one machine [with utorrent], transferred it to my old laptop and resumed download with tixati. I just wanted to make a double check.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 24, 2015)

Transmission.
On windows that'd be transmission-QT

At first glance the UI looks kinda crap, but its designed for remote use - you setup a download system like you would a NAS, install transmission-remote on literally anything (windows, linux, android, etc) and have all your systems remotely control the one download client.

good for families/housemates/etc who all torrent, since you can all add/pause/delete torrents.

For example, old laptops or laptops with broken screens are perfect low wattage systems for an always-on torrent box and file-sharing for media players.


----------



## Aquinus (Oct 24, 2015)

Drone said:


> Every torrent client has hash checker I know it. I use this tool because it uses faster algorithm. I had a xubuntu iso torrent I interrupted on one machine [with utorrent], transferred it to my old laptop and resumed download with tixati. I just wanted to make a double check.


Speed doesn't really matter so long as it's not single-threaded bound like tixati. Most modern torrent clients will do hash checking in its own thread so clients like uTorrent, Azureus, and Transmission along with the original client will do well so long as the resources and disk I/O is available.


Mussels said:


> At first glance the UI looks kinda crap, but its designed for remote use - you setup a download system like you would a NAS, install transmission-remote on literally anything (windows, linux, android, etc) and have all your systems remotely control the one download client.
> 
> good for families/housemates/etc who all torrent, since you can all add/pause/delete torrents.


It's also really nice when you have 170Mbit down and you have a linux gateway server attached directly to the modem like I do. Needless to say, I don't wait long for good torrents to download. My tower can only do 150mbit so doing it this way is actually faster for me. I use transmission-daemon on that and use transmission remote gui on my tower for control.


----------



## Drone (Nov 3, 2015)

Nobody mentioned FDM so here it is:

http://freedownloadmanager.org/index.htm


It has some nice features


----------



## rruff (Nov 3, 2015)

Kursah said:


> qBittorrent is an excellent replacement that is similar to old school uTorrent but regularly updated. No ads, no BS that I've ever noticed.



I used that for awhile when my old uTorrent failed to download magnets, and pretty much hated it. No way to organize by download date, and then an update removed titles from the file list. You had to click on it to even see what it was called. 

I'm running uTorrent 3.1.3 and have no adds. Doesn't auto update or anything. Works great.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 3, 2015)

i haven't allowed utorrent to update for a very long time, and frankly although i dont use it much, when i DO use it, im glad, and comfortable with the familiar interface.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 4, 2015)

Drone said:


> Nobody mentioned FDM so here it is:
> 
> http://freedownloadmanager.org/index.htm
> 
> ...



i use FDM with its torrent stuff disabled, its a strange one. on my i3 laptop where its noticeable, even with no downloads at all in the queue (completed or otherwise) it eats CPU and HDD for some reason.


----------



## Athlonite (Nov 7, 2015)

qBittorrent for the win encryption and anonymity all in one program


----------



## Octopuss (Nov 7, 2015)

There's no anonymity when using torrents.


----------



## ypsylon (Nov 7, 2015)

johnspack said:


> I have no problem with utorrent 2.2.1.  No ads,  no blocking from private trackers.  Sometimes older is better!


+1 to that

'Analog' often wins with 'digital'.


----------



## Ray_Rogers2109 (Nov 24, 2015)

I've been using Deluge as-of late. Quite enjoy it. Occasionally Vuze but not as much.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 25, 2015)

transssssmisssssiiooonnnnnnn


----------



## Vayra86 (Nov 27, 2015)

qBittorrent all the way.

If you use older uTorrent versions, I would strongly urge to reconsider.


----------



## burebista (Nov 27, 2015)

I'm using Tixati and seems fine.


----------



## Filip Georgievski (Nov 27, 2015)

Actually using BitTorrent for a while now and no issues what so ever.
Love the sync with Android App and I download on the go makes it easy to use.
+1 for BitTorrent


----------



## qubit (Dec 4, 2015)

Octopuss said:


> There's no anonymity when using torrents.


I read somewhere that it's actually possible to be anonymous, but it's a big hassle and isn't guaranteed every time, so likely not worth it. I'm sorry I don't remember which article it was and it was some time ago. It's just one of those casual reads one has on the internet.


----------



## GreiverBlade (Dec 4, 2015)

Transmission-QT for me ... after quite a while with uTorrent ... in fact i didn't knew  there was a win version (pretty clueless eh? ) but i was already using it on my MacBook Pro and under Linux


----------



## Mussels (Dec 4, 2015)

GreiverBlade said:


> Transmission-QT for me ... after quite a while with uTorrent ... in fact i didn't knew  there was a win version (pretty clueless eh? ) but i was already using it on my MacBook Pro and under Linux



transmission remote is a glorious thing.


----------



## Kissamies (Dec 4, 2015)

Deluge is the way to go.


----------



## taz420nj (Dec 4, 2015)

I use a seedbox.  It runs Deluge. I can maintain way better ratios that way and no more nastygrams from my ISP..


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 9, 2015)

I've now turned to FDM (Free Download Manager). I guess I'll have my downloads organized better now


----------



## Drone (Feb 12, 2016)

uTorrent Will Be Ad-Free For $4.95 A Year

http://venturebeat.com/2016/02/12/b...ual-subscription-to-remove-ads-from-utorrent/


I mean lowlut .. and it's not even pro. Pro version's annual subscription is 19.95$.

Annual subscription?! Really?

Do you remember the days when it was a program 300-400 KB in size? Yeah, me neither


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Feb 12, 2016)

Just *ahem* "obtain" the pro version. Problem solved.


----------



## Countryside (Feb 12, 2016)

Using qbit and loving it


----------



## overclocking101 (Feb 12, 2016)

the ads are not that bad imo and as everyone else has said if you dont like ads simply pay for it. but i worked around the ads myself


----------



## Octopuss (Feb 13, 2016)

Drone said:


> uTorrent Will Be Ad-Free For $4.95 A Year
> 
> http://venturebeat.com/2016/02/12/b...ual-subscription-to-remove-ads-from-utorrent/
> 
> ...


They are too late to the party. Lots of people said they wouldn't mind buying ad-free version if the price was reasonable - years ago. They didn't give a shit, and now people don't give a shit about them.


----------



## rruff (Feb 13, 2016)

overclocking101 said:


> the ads are not that bad imo and as everyone else has said if you dont like ads simply pay for it. but i worked around the ads myself



I'm using 3.1.3. No ads, works on magnets. Works great. Better than any of the open source ones I tried.


----------



## Jetster (Feb 13, 2016)

I use V 2.2.1 no ads ether


----------



## Beastie (Feb 13, 2016)

I remember back in the day when azureus was still legit. My torrent download folder is still named azureus.


----------



## Xzibit (Feb 14, 2016)

rruff said:


> I'm using 3.1.3. No ads, works on magnets. Works great. Better than any of the open source ones I tried.



Just go into

Options > Preferences > Advance
In Advance Options window
Look for *offers.**
Set them to *FALSE *or* 0* for numeric

*offers.left_rail_offer_enable* <- Is the one that show the adds. Putting this on FALSE will switch the add window to the static Upgrade uTorrent Pro

Works on the latest uTorrent 3.4.5


----------



## RejZoR (Feb 14, 2016)

I love Vuze Leap, but the damn thing just keeps crashing randomly (it just disappears from the trey) and there is NO frigging way to get anyone from the dev team to look into it. Vuze Leap is what uTorrent used to be in the beginning. Remember how uTorrent was just few hundred kilobytes back then?


----------



## natr0n (Feb 16, 2016)

I'm now using deluge for a long while. It's good.


----------



## lindawill95 (Feb 19, 2016)

When I gave up on uTorrent I tried Deluge with no expectations whatsoever. I've been using it ever since.


----------



## RejZoR (Feb 19, 2016)

One another option is *NeoLoader*. It combines eMule and BitTorrent networks. But you can only use BitTorrent without ED2K/KAD if you decide so.

Or Shareaza which combines ED2K, G1/G2 and BitTorrent. Though I have kinda weird experience with it's source crowding and stuff. Sometimes it works like a rocket, better than any other client and sometimes it's just stalling like crazy.


----------



## Drone (Feb 19, 2016)

Shareaza is too bloated (even in early 00s LimeWire and Kazaa Lite (rip) were easier to use). Ares Galaxy is the shit.


----------

